# Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2017)

Title has been revealed. I like it. Simple and to the point.

'Star Wars: The Last Jedi' Is The Title of 'Star Wars: Episode 8'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 23, 2017)

*puts thread on ignore* 



(See you in 12 months )


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2017)

woody harrelson is playing Solo's mentor in the standalone Han Solo film so I assume this one comes first then the Solo movie the year after? Disney releasing one 'saga' dilm every two years and one 'a star wars story' film on the off years. Makes sense


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 23, 2017)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 23, 2017)

Interesting that they've mixed up the colour of the Star Wars logo for the first time.

And Jedi could be plural as well.


----------



## 03gills (Jan 23, 2017)

Loving the red font, be nice if they used it in the opening crawl. Also, I'm dearly hoping that if Luke was supposed to be bumped off in this one (which I hope isn't the case) that some reshoots have taken place, especially in light of recent events. Enough death & misery in the real world, mk'ay?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 23, 2017)

The Force Awakens The Last Jedi, eh? I wonder what ep IX will be called to complete the sentence.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 23, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The Force Awakens The Last Jedi, eh? I wonder what ep IX will be called to complete the sentence.


_Star Wars episode IX: ,eh?_ By the looks of things


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 23, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> _Star Wars episode IX: ,eh?_ By the looks of things



I'd watch that


----------



## xenon (Jan 23, 2017)

They haven't stuck around long this time round then .  Given that FA is supposed to be 30 years after RotJ.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2017)

xenon said:


> They haven't stuck around long this time round then .  Given that FA is supposed to be 30 years after RotJ.



_Return of A Jedi_ might have been a better title, in hindsight. But as The Octagon says (for the new film); we might have more than one this time round - Rey and Luke, for starters...


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 23, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The Force Awakens The Last Jedi, eh? I wonder what ep IX will be called to complete the sentence.



something something darkside


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2017)

for nearly 20 years that ice cream haired fuck refused to give us what we want. Now disney have spent near enough the family fortune on the product we will be getting them regular and as a yearly spectacle. Its progress, of a sort


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> for nearly 20 years that ice cream haired fuck refused to give us what we want. Now disney have spent near enough the family fortune on the product we will be getting them regular and as a yearly spectacle. Its progress, of a sort



Making Star Wars great again!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Making Star Wars great again!


They didn't realise the deathstar was fully operational! Sad!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> They didn't realise the deathstar was fully operational! Sad!



These aren't the alternative facts you're looking for


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jan 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> They didn't realise the deathstar was fully operational! Sad!


It's a trap! Lol!


----------



## 03gills (Jan 24, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> for nearly 20 years that ice cream haired fuck refused to give us what we want. Now disney have spent near enough the family fortune on the product we will be getting them regular and as a yearly spectacle. Its progress, of a sort



Why GL insisted on arsing about with his fucking prequels when the OT cast were still (relatively) young i'll never know. By defenition, eps I-III were a clean slate cast wise & could've been done at any point within the next 150 years. I'd always felt like this but the loss of Carrie Fisher really brings home how much time has been wasted.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2017)

Clearly we'll lose Leia in this one....and possibly Luke in some obi wan tribute....leaving IX to the youngsters (and ghost luke)...and a gateway to an expanded saga...X, XI, XII

Wonder if Luke will speak with Yoda still...and Darth and Obi Wan?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Clearly we'll lose Leia in this one....and possibly Luke in some obi wan tribute....leaving IX to the youngsters (and ghost luke)...and a gateway to an expanded saga...X, XI, XII
> 
> Wonder if Luke will speak with Yoda still...and Darth and Obi Wan?



That might be possible but the suggestion was that Leia's role was likely to be expanded in Episode 9 (suggesting that she was not killed off). They may have to re-write or re-shoot if they decide that she should not now survive (as was the case with Rogue One). 

I do wonder if Disney might consider getting rid of the appellation 'Episode' in order to free the space that exists between the currently existing films and thereby allow more freedom to future writers?. That could then mean the re-introduction of the scrawl and John Williams' opening music as unifying elements.


----------



## prunus (Jan 25, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The Force Awakens The Last Jedi, eh? I wonder what ep IX will be called to complete the sentence.


 
Star Wars IX: In Time for Breakfast.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jan 25, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> That might be possible but the suggestion was that Leia's role was likely to be expanded in Episode 9 (suggesting that she was not killed off). They may have to re-write or re-shoot if they decide that she should not now survive (as was the case with Rogue One).
> 
> I do wonder if Disney might consider getting rid of the appellation 'Episode' in order to free the space that exists between the currently existing films and thereby allow more freedom to future writers?. That could then mean the re-introduction of the scrawl and John Williams' opening music as unifying elements.


It's weird but the thing I disliked most about Force Awakens was the lack of the 20th Century Fox fanfare followed by the crawl and Williams score. Felt ... wrong


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 19, 2017)

Just putting this here because it's the handiest star wars thread:

A blog from a collector, _not _of Star Wars stuff, but of SW knockoffs;

Strange Star Wars Collecting


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 22, 2017)

Star Wars: First picture of Han Solo film team released - BBC News


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 22, 2017)

Young Han AND Lando!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2017)

Star Wars Celebration today, very likely the first trailer will drop during The Last Jedi panel that begins at 4pm UK time.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 14, 2017)

*taps foot*


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 14, 2017)

It is time for the Jedi to end?!

Great only another...seven months....!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2017)

8 months*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 14, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> 8 months*


----------



## Santino (Apr 14, 2017)

Ooh, mama


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 14, 2017)

Just listening to that line again - it sounds as if it is made up of two separate voices - with Luke speaking '...to end'. Or maybe I am hearing things as part of the mad eight month (thanks Dexter!) to come.

Three voices in the underlying mix too? Leia, Obi-Wan, and Yoda?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2017)

Goosebumps , again


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2017)

It's a bit Harry Potteresque to my mind....


----------



## Doubledown (Apr 15, 2017)

My feeling about The last Jedi, film title.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2017)

its a good trailer. Hopefully it isn't all made up of bits that ended up on the cutting room floor like a lot of TFA footage did.

Yes more enthused by this than I was by R1. I need a bit of mystiscim and quest- destiny! in my fictions. Doomed and noble battles do have their place of course but still. Luke !


----------



## T & P (Jul 15, 2017)

New behind-the-scenes reel released. Beware: at least one character is shown here whose fate in ep VII had been left unclear (meaning of course they survived), so if you don't want any such surprises, give it a miss...

Watch the New ‘Star Wars: The Last Jedi’ Behind-the-Scenes Teaser From Disney


----------



## belboid (Sep 12, 2017)

No great surprise for the director of episode 9 - JJ Abrams to direct Star Wars: Episode IX


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 12, 2017)

belboid said:


> No great surprise for the director of episode 9 - JJ Abrams to direct Star Wars: Episode IX



Could work (safe hands at least), especially as he doesn't have to restart the whole thing this time, but can give it a proper finish and build on whatever Johnson does in Ep 8.


----------



## binka (Sep 12, 2017)

Hope he's learned how big space is


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2017)

binka said:


> Hope he's learned how big space is



And how fast light travels.


----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> And how fast light travels.


12 parsecs?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2017)

Doubledown said:


> My feeling about The last Jedi, film title.



Midi chlorians don't make you a jedi, but if you have a high count you might be good at jediing. Remember the jedi didn't want anakin to become a jedi and he was born of midi timecode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2017)

T & P said:


> New behind-the-scenes reel released. Beware: at least one character is shown here whose fate in ep VII had been left unclear (meaning of course they survived), so if you don't want any such surprises, give it a miss...
> 
> Watch the New ‘Star Wars: The Last Jedi’ Behind-the-Scenes Teaser From Disney


Is it Hans Solo?


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it Hans Solo?





Spoiler



Captain Phasma


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 13, 2017)

If Snoke ends up being Luke's grandad I'm done with Star Wars


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2017)

T & P said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Phasma


Nah, they always said she was coming back as she would have a much more significant role in the later movies.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If Snoke ends up being Luke's grandad I'm done with Star Wars


Secretly having it away with anakins mum, then she makes up this 'virgin' midi chlorine story to not embarrass herself. Bit like that jesus story.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 13, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Secretly having it away with anakins mum, then she makes up this 'virgin' midi chlorine story to not embarrass herself. Bit like that jesus story.



She knew who the father was.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2017)

'Star Wars: The Last Jedi' Trailer And Ticket Sales Officially Announced


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2017)

Can't wait ,I'm running out of money ATM and looking for a new contract but fuck it , once again I will be watching it first showing when the cinema is pretty empty , just hope it's good , again. Mind you I loved the force awakens


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> 8 months*


6-7 weeks


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 8, 2017)

will it be as good as rouge one


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2017)

I bloomin hope so , with Disney now in charge I have hope , look what they have done with marvel , admittedly not Oscar winning but good fun...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2017)

I imagine the star wars land they are building at disneyland will be fan fucking tastic , but its all the way over there


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 8, 2017)

Only interested if darth maul makes a secret appearance.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Only interested if darth maul makes a secret appearance.


He is in battlefront II if that helps


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I imagine the star wars land they are building at disneyland will be fan fucking tastic , but its all the way over there


Me and my cousin aim to go over for our 50th birthdays ,even writing that makes me feel proper old

Start saving and come with us circa 2021


----------



## T & P (Oct 8, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Only interested if darth maul makes a secret appearance.


 Never mind him, where’s Lando?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 8, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Can't wait ,I'm running out of money ATM and looking for a new contract but fuck it , once again I will be watching it first showing when the cinema is pretty empty , just hope it's good , again. Mind you I loved the force awakens


Empty? Every midnight showing I've been too has been sold out.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 8, 2017)

Monday Night Football and Star Wars. A perfect mix .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Empty? Every midnight showing I've been too has been sold out.


to be fair it wont be the midnight showing ,I tend to go for the 10am next day  , so ok ,not quite the first showing , but its great


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 10, 2017)

Here it is..


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 10, 2017)

Lot going on in that trailer


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 10, 2017)

Squeeeee


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ticked booked 9am 14th Dec


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 10, 2017)

The director recommended people don’t watch that trailer if they don’t want to know key plot points. Given this is a Star Wars film though I think we all already know the plot. I’ll still watch it though I guess.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 10, 2017)

fucking shit. they should get me to direct this. I'd told luke to shave and lose some fucking weight and get back to the being the semblance of the greatest jedi he once was. I'd also bring darth maul back like maybe he had an identical twin who now is seeking revenge. Good excuse to bring him back.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 10, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> The director recommended people don’t watch that trailer if they don’t want to know key plot points. Given this is a Star Wars film though I think we all already know the plot. I’ll still watch it though I guess.



I didn't observe any major plot spoilers. It's probably misdirection anyway,


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 10, 2017)

That trembling in Luke's hand/s as he reaches for the sabre, nice touch. Looking forward to seeing Hamill again 

Snoke looks a lot more human in person, commence the wild speculation!

Nice scar on Kylo.

Porgs = Disney's attempt to ride the minion wave! It was quite cute though.

Def some misdirection in there too with the editing of certain bits.

Carrie 

Allegedly run time is 2 hr 30 mins, this one might get bleak (hopefully in a good way, not just retread-Empire). 

65 days to go.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 10, 2017)

Despite Odeon completely cocking up their ticketing system again 

mobile version just not working - select Cinema, select time, goes back to cinema selection 
all Greenwich showings giving a "sold out" message, even two weeks later
some people being able to book tickets at 06:30
...managed to book the BFI IMAX for Friday 15th evening, Premium seats. Yay!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## moonsi til (Oct 10, 2017)

I went to the flicks today (cineworld) & the payment system was slow due to the volume of people buying tickets for Star Wars for December!


----------



## Kanda (Oct 10, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ticked booked 9am 14th Dec



Cool, I guess I'll go on the 13th then


----------



## scifisam (Oct 10, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Despite Odeon completely cocking up their ticketing system again
> 
> mobile version just not working - select Cinema, select time, goes back to cinema selection
> all Greenwich showings giving a "sold out" message, even two weeks later
> ...



Yup, I went on repeatedly from yesterday evening and the bloody site wouldn't work. Now all the midnight showings are sold. My local cinema is doing a double bill of eps VII and VIII but it's in their non-accessible screen. I really wanted to go to a midnight screening.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 11, 2017)

Porg Wars

Star Wars: Are Porgs replacing Ewoks on the cuteness scale?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2017)

porgs. This years must have toy, step aside baby Groot and minions- its time for porgs

for fucks sake.

I might get an imperial r2 toy


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 12, 2017)

I didn't like it. I watched it again and again and just couldn't get over the feeling that something seems wrong. It has been edited to misdirect - as you would expect - but....


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 13, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I didn't like it. I watched it again and again and just couldn't get over the feeling that something seems wrong. It has been edited to misdirect - as you would expect - but....



So, what you're saying is


----------



## Samthefootball (Oct 14, 2017)

Really looking forward to this film


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2017)

The trailer didn’t do it for me nearly as much as that for TFA. But that’s fully understandable. After the travesty that the prequels were, the whole world was begging for a return to the old skool SW everyone cherishes, and TFA trailer was just porn.

The film ended up being very satisfactory but not actually great IMO. Perhaps The Last Jedi will be to this trilogy what Empire Strikes Back was to the original trilogy.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 1, 2017)

Slight variation in the international trailer


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 1, 2017)

looks average.


----------



## T & P (Nov 1, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> looks average.


Ah... but then the trailer for TFA made the entire world collectively cream their pants, and the actual product was if truth be told not all that. I’m sure I read somewhere the trailer and initial reviews for Empire Strikes Back were lukewarm and look where that film has ended up on everyone’s list.

Hell, Rogue One’s trailers were pretty mediocre and the film turned up being one of the very best in the franchise and better than TFA.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 1, 2017)

they made Luke a fat grumpy fucker. needs a shave, haircut and a bit of weight lose.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> they made Luke a fat grumpy fucker. needs a shave, haircut and a bit of weight lose.


FOAD


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> they made Luke a fat grumpy fucker. needs a shave, haircut and a bit of weight lose.



Not all of us can look svelte at 66. I think he looks and sounds great, btw.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh lordy; another one!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2017)

Spoiler



LUKE ON THE FALCON LUKE ON THE FALCON


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2017)

Ooh indeed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2017)

So is Luke Yoda in this one? Is all that doomy gloomy dark shit just Rey on her training session.....?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2017)

don't know, don't want to know yet


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2017)

Another trailer out, with a combined 8-10 seconds of new footage, for those of us sad enough...



At 2:22 there is a glimpse of what looks like a massive ship or space station. I sincerely hope the plot does not revolve around the baddies trying to build _yet another _Death Star/ killer base. You would think they've learnt their lesson by now...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2017)

its snokes ship. The Supremacy, a mega class star destroye. Massive


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 13, 2017)

It's Snoke levitating Rey at the end right?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> its snokes ship. The Supremacy, a mega class star destroye. Massive



Are they doing 'visual dictionaries' for trailers too now?

I did love the original trilogy visual dictionary tbf


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 13, 2017)

Got this today:
 
It's a lovely thing.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Got this today:
> View attachment 120432
> It's a lovely thing.


Does it give any insight about their poor marksmanship skills?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2017)

have we seen this one yet ?





Spoiler



Reys going to the darkside me thinks


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> have we seen this one yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hinting that way though SW trailers have been known to be deceiving in the past. At least it'd make for an original-ish departure from the ultra-safe storyline in TFA.


----------



## T & P (Nov 29, 2017)

What a fucking twat I am 

I just checked for a laugh what the earliest availability for the film was at the Leicester Square Odeon, and was flabbergasted to see there were seats available on Dec 13, and at £7.50 each.

I thought I must be dreaming or perhaps they released some press preview tickets in error, so I thought what the fuck and tried to buy a pair of tickets. I wasn't expecting the transaction to go through, but it bloody did too.

Happy as Larry, I had one final look at the order confirmation to make sure I wasn't imagining it all, and then noticed I had bought tickets for The Force Awakens.​


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> What a fucking twat I am
> 
> I just checked for a laugh what the earliest availability for the film was at the Leicester Square Odeon, and was flabbergasted to see there were seats available on Dec 13, and at £7.50 each.
> 
> ...


You just made me check that I hadn't done the same. As they are showing both with special double header tickets available. 

Although I'm paying £14 to watch it in a posh movie theatre (on the 14th). 
Still cheaper than the £22 I would have paid to watch it in the BFI IMAX.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> Does it give any insight about their poor marksmanship skills?


There marksmanship skills are great. 
There is a webpage which proves it, but I can't be arsed searching for it.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> Another trailer out, with a combined 8-10 seconds of new footage, for those of us sad enough...
> 
> 
> 
> At 2:22 there is a glimpse of what looks like a massive ship or space station. I sincerely hope the plot does not revolve around the baddies trying to build _yet another _Death Star/ killer base. You would think they've learnt their lesson by now...



The death star was the size of a small moon. So why wasn't it called the death moon?

Then they did a death planet. 

Next is a Death Sun.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> What a fucking twat I am
> 
> I just checked for a laugh what the earliest availability for the film was at the Leicester Square Odeon, and was flabbergasted to see there were seats available on Dec 13, and at £7.50 each.
> 
> ...


Good film.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2017)

My tickets are booked - unlike for TFA when Mrs SI and I saw it on our own before taking the kids the night after, we're all going on the morning of Sunday 17th. Very excited now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2017)

2 weeks to go


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2017)

1 week to go, getting excited


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2017)

Tickets booked for next Thursday!


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2017)

First impressions of the film are out, and the reviews are overwhelmingly good 

The first reactions to Star Wars: The Last Jedi are in


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2017)

T & P said:


> First impressions of the film are out, and the reviews are overwhelmingly good
> 
> The first reactions to Star Wars: The Last Jedi are in


How the hell am I going to avoid spoilers?


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2017)

S☼I said:


> How the hell am I going to avoid spoilers?


No spoilers on these, but invariably it'll get harder to avoid them.


----------



## chilango (Dec 10, 2017)

As luck has it I have Thursday morning off. So I’ve booked to se it in 3D


----------



## scifisam (Dec 10, 2017)

T & P said:


> First impressions of the film are out, and the reviews are overwhelmingly good
> 
> The first reactions to Star Wars: The Last Jedi are in



Christ, that's shit writing. "According to the critics, the blockbuster pulls some huge emotional punches." _That's not what that means._


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2017)

S☼I said:


> How the hell am I going to avoid spoilers?



Use the force


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2017)

First proper reviews are out, and most critics give it a resounding thumbs up. No spoilers noticed in this article 

Last Jedi has critics in raptures


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2017)

S☼I said:


> How the hell am I going to avoid spoilers?



I'm going on Thursday, I'm just going to stay off the internet all day beforehand.


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2017)

Snoke turns out to be Jar Jar Binks. You’ve heard it here first. Sorry for the spoiler.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2017)

I dreamt the whole plot of this movie last night.

Then I woke up and remembered that Daenerys Targaryen isn't in Star Wars, so I may have got it it slightly wrong.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> I dreamt the whole plot of this movie last night.
> 
> Then I woke up and remembered that Daenerys Targaryen isn't in Star Wars, so I may have got it it slightly wrong.


no but she is in the upcoming han solo spin off....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> no but she is in the upcoming han solo spin off....



I thought that had got stuck in Development Hell?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2017)

See you all at 8:30pm tomorrow, after I've seen it!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 13, 2017)

Seeing this tonight as a double bill of the last star Wars film (can't remember the title) plus the last jedi.  I'm only a moderate Star Wars fan, but making a night of it. Beer and sandwiches packed up, plus plenty of codeine and spliff ready for on the way in.

Actually, do other people get wrecked at the cinema? Is it only me?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> See you all at 8:30pm tomorrow, after I've seen it!


dont come on here until then, il be on here with a verdict about midday


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Seeing this tonight as a double bill of the last star Wars film (can't remember the title) plus the last jedi.  I'm only a moderate Star Wars fan, but making a night of it. Beer and sandwiches packed up, plus plenty of codeine and spliff ready for on the way in.
> 
> Actually, do other people get wrecked at the cinema? Is it only me?


I'm not watching lazer swordfights and ww2 in space unless I'm baked


----------



## cybershot (Dec 13, 2017)

Are the first showings tonight? aka Midnight? At what point in time does this thread become off limits until you've seen it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 13, 2017)

Spoilers should be off limits full stop. Start a spoiler thread.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Seeing this tonight as a double bill of the last star Wars film (can't remember the title) plus the last jedi.  I'm only a moderate Star Wars fan, but making a night of it. Beer and sandwiches packed up, plus plenty of codeine and spliff ready for on the way in.
> 
> Actually, do other people get wrecked at the cinema? Is it only me?




I cant remember the last time I wasnt stoned when going to the cinema, this also probably explains why -I keep on falling asleep during not so good films


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Seeing this tonight as a double bill of the last star Wars film (can't remember the title) plus the last jedi.  I'm only a moderate Star Wars fan, but making a night of it. Beer and sandwiches packed up, plus plenty of codeine and spliff ready for on the way in.
> 
> Actually, do other people get wrecked at the cinema? Is it only me?



I like to get a bit skewed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

spoiler thread up


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2017)

not so fucked you can't follow a plot is the key. and given star wars is hardly war and peace you'd have to be practically k holing to miss whats going on


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> not so fucked you can't follow a plot is the key. and given star wars is hardly war and peace you'd have to be practically k holing to miss whats going on


I went to boomtown a couple of years ago , Saturday morning a couple of bumps of K , found a tent cinema that was playing the first 6 films on one screen simultaneously overlapped.

That was interesting to say the least


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Seeing this tonight as a double bill of the last star Wars film (can't remember the title) plus the last jedi.  I'm only a moderate Star Wars fan, but making a night of it. Beer and sandwiches packed up, plus plenty of codeine and spliff ready for on the way in.
> 
> Actually, do other people get wrecked at the cinema? Is it only me?



If I'm going to watch something shit I'll get really high first. Drinking beer isn't an option because of bladder reasons.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> If I'm going to watch something shit I'll get really high first. Drinking beer isn't an option because of bladder reasons.


The @RunPee app

theres an app for that *kills self*

I've not used it because I don't have a smartphone


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

Ive used it during Thor Ragnorok , it works


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> The @RunPee app
> 
> theres an app for that *kills self*
> 
> I've not used it because I don't have a smartphone


It’s great!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> The @RunPee app
> 
> theres an app for that *kills self*
> 
> I've not used it because I don't have a smartphone



Problem with that is that anyone with a smartphone on in the cinema should be shot in the fucking face.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

it has a setting where it turns itself off and vibrates in your pocket when a good time to go to the loo arrives


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2017)

I suppose they must have people send them ideal times for a slash so they built up a database. Or, and this would be a sick job, they pay people to go watch a film and clock the best bits to nip out for a jimmy riddle


----------



## Wilf (Dec 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I suppose they must have people send them ideal times for a slash so they built up a database. Or, and this would be a sick job, they pay people to go watch a film and clock the best bits to nip out for a jimmy riddle


Bridget Jones 7, length: 94 minutes.
Best time to have a piss: minutes 1 - 94


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> not so fucked you can't follow a plot is the key. and given star wars is hardly war and peace you'd have to be practically k holing to miss whats going on



I dunno, I couldn't make head or tail of Attack of the Clones.


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2017)

Does that app give you options for whenever you have to take a shit and need more time for your bathroom break?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 13, 2017)

T & P said:


> Does that app give you options for whenever you have to take a shit and need more time for your bathroom break?


Perhaps this is something for Audio Description:

"Harrison Ford looks haunted and spends 5 minutes staring across the desert landscape. This might be a good point for you to nip out and curl one off".


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2017)

T & P said:


> What a fucking twat I am
> 
> I just checked for a laugh what the earliest availability for the film was at the Leicester Square Odeon, and was flabbergasted to see there were seats available on Dec 13, and at £7.50 each.
> 
> ...


 Well... here we are, outside the cinema and about to watch TFA 

Tempted to hide in the toilets afterwards and wait for the midnight showing of Last Jedi


----------



## chilango (Dec 13, 2017)

*nervously checks tickets*


----------



## chilango (Dec 13, 2017)

*sighs in relief*

Would’ve been just my luck after Dinosaur Jr cancelled tonight, to have cocked this up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

12 hours 29 mins to go , not sure I'm going to sleep well


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm not going until Sunday morning. When should I turn the entire internet off?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I'm not going until Sunday morning. When should I turn the entire internet off?



Midnight tonight + running time of the movie + five minutes for people to go for a piss before they start carpet bombing the internet with spoilers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

2.33 am, I reckon


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Midnight tonight + running time of the movie + five minutes for people to go for a piss before they start carpet bombing the internet with spoilers.


we think the same way , i gave less time for the piss


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> 2.33 am, I reckon



That's almost exactly when the test match starts as well.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

I lost my phone last week , and I'm actually quite pleased as getting the train to the cinema tomorrow morning might have been a bit difficult staying, I've also realised I'm now smoking my last spliff ( in the attempt to try and get some sleep tonight), will NOT be stoned in the cinema , first time in a long long time


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2017)

To be fair I didn't see TFA for about three weeks and the only spoiler I heard (someone dies in it) was from my housemate.

Better safe than sorry though. Even Mrs Frank is banned from contacting me until after 5pm tomorrow and the only Star Wars movie she's ever seen is 'the one with the little green thing, but not Yoda'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2017)

It just occurred to me, if she hasn't seen 'the one with Yoda in it' (five of them have Yoda in them) how does she know who Yoda is?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

you've probably called him in your sleep


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 14, 2017)

So anyone else back? Pretty damn good I thought.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2017)

The Last Jedi : BEWARE SPOILERS YOU SHOULD


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 14, 2017)

There is a spoiler thread. Fuck off and spoil there.

Please.


----------



## chilango (Dec 14, 2017)

On my way in!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There is a spoiler thread. Fuck off and spoil there.
> 
> Please.





ruffneck23 said:


> The Last Jedi : BEWARE SPOILERS YOU SHOULD


Ah, apologies, didn't see that.

I did put it all in spoilers...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 14, 2017)

I'll move them to the other thread


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2017)

chilango said:


> On my way in!



"I'm going in!"

Surely.


----------



## chilango (Dec 14, 2017)

Fuck yeah!

That is all.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2017)

tommers said:


> "I'm going in!"
> 
> Surely.


Fewer.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2017)

Saw it last night as a double bill with the Force Awakens.  Started at 9.00 and the ugc site said runtime 3 hours 26 (for the 2 together).  Thought that might be pushing it/wrong, but the reality was far worse in terms of getting up this morning for work. TFA ran till about 11.30 and then they went into a popcorn break. Soon became clear they were waiting for midnight to start the new one - whole thing finished just after 2:30.

I've only been to one of these screenings before, all 3 of the Star Trek films, again with the latest starting at midnight. Interesting watching the audience at these events.  Some _very_ serious fans, lots of star wars/trek merch and people very happy to display their 'fandom/nerd-dom*' in public. A lot of people genuinely excited - and absolutely buzzing after the film.  Different feel to normal screenings, even of the same films. Quite nice really. Particularly liked the woman in the full wookie costume. 

*Meant in the nicest possible sense, can't think of a better word.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Particularly liked the woman in the full wookie costume.


Fuck me, she must have been _waaaarm _ 

Yeah, I quite like the feeling of a midnight screening. Makes it more of a shared event, I think.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck me, she must have been _waaaarm _
> 
> Yeah, I quite like the feeling of a midnight screening. Makes it more of a shared event, I think.


Yes and it was fucking boiling in the cinema as well. My unforgiving partner though came out with the line 'but why isn't she wearing the head'?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Yes and it was fucking boiling in the cinema as well. My unforgiving partner though came out with the line 'but why isn't she wearing the head'?


Woah, wait, she _wasn't_ wearing the head?!

Sir, I put it to you that that is _not_ a "full wookie costume"  

(I had to take my bloody hoody off in our screening, letalone a fucking wookie bodysuit)


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Woah, wait, she _wasn't_ wearing the head?!
> 
> Sir, I put it to you that that is _not_ a "full wookie costume"
> 
> (I had to take my bloody hoody off in our screening, letalone a fucking wookie bodysuit)


I concede you may have a point, though I won't finally admit that until page 100. For now, I will simply say that all elements of the costume were _available to her._ Indeed the head was _attached, if not actually in position_. And, given the drink and drugs I had on board at the showing, my own head was in a similar condition.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 14, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Saw it last night as a double bill with the Force Awakens.  Started at 9.00 and the ugc site said runtime 3 hours 26 (for the 2 together).  Thought that might be pushing it/wrong, but the reality was far worse in terms of getting up this morning for work. TFA ran till about 11.30 and then they went into a popcorn break. Soon became clear they were waiting for midnight to start the new one - whole thing finished just after 2:30.
> 
> I've only been to one of these screenings before, all 3 of the Star Trek films, again with the latest starting at midnight. Interesting watching the audience at these events.  Some _very_ serious fans, lots of star wars/trek merch and people very happy to display their 'fandom/nerd-dom*' in public. A lot of people genuinely excited - and absolutely buzzing after the film.  Different feel to normal screenings, even of the same films. Quite nice really. Particularly liked the woman in the full wookie costume.
> 
> *Meant in the nicest possible sense, can't think of a better word.



Today was the UK release date so midnight was the earliest they could possibly show it. 

The Imax atmosphere this morning was awesome too - several people in costume, including a genuinely full Wookiee including head


----------



## chilango (Dec 14, 2017)

There were about 4 people at the showing I went to this morning.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2017)

scifisam said:


> including a genuinely full Wookiee including head






chilango said:


> There were about 4 people at the showing I went to this morning.




(Although also  I much prefer empty cinemas generally. The general populace do not know how to watch films  )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2017)

At the peckhamplex for it right now.

Pretty packed.


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Yes and it was fucking boiling in the cinema as well. My unforgiving partner though came out with the line 'but why isn't she wearing the head'?


We were at the Odeon Leicester Square for TFA last night and it was fucking freezing- actually distracting. Then again it was nearly empty- only about 50 people. I’m sure it would have been warmer when it filled up later for TLJ.

Can you give us your spoiler-free verdict on the film, out of curiosity?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 14, 2017)

Spoiler-free verdict: loved it. In a different class altogether from Force Awakens or Rogue One.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2017)

I enjoyed it. Great family film. Not flawless by any means but I'd rate it above force awakens in terms of plot.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 14, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> At the peckhamplex for it right now.
> 
> Pretty packed.


Ha! We were there then too!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2017)

T & P said:


> We were at the Odeon Leicester Square for TFA last night and it was fucking freezing- actually distracting. Then again it was nearly empty- only about 50 people. I’m sure it would have been warmer when it filled up later for TLJ.
> 
> Can you give us your spoiler-free verdict on the film, out of curiosity?


4 or even 4.5 stars out of 5 for me. Very poignant with Carrie Fisher, not just because she died but something related to the plot too.  There was an aspect of the plot that I wasn't keen on, which will clearly run into the next film too. But it's impossible to come out with anything intelligible on that without being _highly_ spoilery.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 15, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Ha! We were there then too!


I was front row centre. good vibe and nice crowd. didn't notice any disturbances.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 15, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I was front row centre. good vibe and nice crowd. didn't notice any disturbances.


We were row 3 to the left. Did you get moved down a bit from some latecoming arseholes? Me and Mrs didn't half grumble about them.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 15, 2017)

No. I saw a bit of rearranging happening but  me and  my mate go early to always get dead centre front row.   people can sit around us. 

I also bring a cushion.

this does mean I know  all the bond themes and awesome mix vol 1&2 by heart  but this is a small price to pay.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 19, 2017)

Is the Brixton Ritz a good place to watch this movie? 
Not been there for like 10 years!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 19, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Is the Brixton Ritz a good place to watch this movie?
> Not been there for like 10 years!!



No, because they are treating their staff like shit and there is a boycott in place right now.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 19, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No, because they are treating their staff like shit and there is a boycott in place right now.



Still!?

Fuck that then.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 3, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 123416 View attachment 123417


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2018)

More original film? When was that? Certainly not Last Jedi. Do they mean Rogue One which was widely liked?


----------



## hipipol (Feb 3, 2018)

Preferred they old arcade games to any of the films
Given the furore around this, glad I was never bothered


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 3, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


>


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2018)

I've realised I don't care if the "fans" like it or not. But then, I am biases. If the made a ten hour film of Chewbacca taking a dump on the Falcon, I'd watch that, too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2018)

I still fucking loved it. Couldn't give a shit about the whining and crying. Thought it was brill.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




Excited


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2018)

Even more excited


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

hmm... would like to get excited but just cant bring myself to be, this way I may not walk out of the cinema thinking wtf...?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 10, 2018)

blu ray rips now available if you know where to look.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> hmm... would like to get excited but just cant bring myself to be, this way I may not walk out of the cinema thinking wtf...?



Yeah, the only think remotely piquing my interest is the ever-reliable Woody Harrelson.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2018)

8ball said:


> Yeah, the only think remotely piquing my interest is the ever-reliable Woody Harrelson.



Reckon the whole iconic Solo vibe will be down to him, as opposed to the actual guy playing Han. Of course, I'll still happily hand over my cash to see it...

In the meantime, the online armies are still trying to make me think that TLJ was shite. I have not yielded my views.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2018)

I really liked TLJ too.

Aside from the slightly silly casino diversion and the fact that an outgunned bunch of rebels would likely have been hyperspacing into bigger ships left, right and centre when cornered, leading to appropriate precautions, I liked almost everything about it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2018)

8ball said:


> I really liked TLJ too.
> 
> Aside from the slightly silly casino diversion and the fact that an outgunned bunch of rebels would likely have been hyperspacing into bigger ships left, right and centre when cornered, leading to appropriate precautions, I liked almost everything about it.



Yeah, the casino had some nice stuff to say (arms traders) but I guess a bit clumsy in what's essentially a kid's film. It could have been left out but fair play for trying something different. I genuinley don't get the outright hate for it, from some quarters. Petitions for it to be remade, ffs!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2018)

Gromit said:


> More original film? When was that? Certainly not Last Jedi. Do they mean Rogue One which was widely liked?


By who? It was well shit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> By who? It was well shit.



Says you 

Best SW since Empire.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 10, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> By who? It was well shit.


Y’know, by peeps n all that. 
Its not my cup of tea either but hey peeps are dicks innit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Says you
> 
> Best SW since Empire.


Bollocks. 
Pointless story before it even gets told, characters that you can't care for and don't remember (bar comedy robot and comedy blind man). Also . . . simply boring until the end, and you already know what happened. Even worse, it tacks straight onto the first film totally ruining the beginning. So the rebels were caught immediately? I thought it had been a daring mission across the galaxy and then . . uh oh, this ship shows up. No, it just happened all in one go. Pffft. 
I actually prefer the force awakens and that last jedi one, at least it has some sort of story.

Having said that, my daughter says it's her favorite, and Gareth the director is a really nice guy, I bet he was up against a LOT of corporate shit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bollocks.
> Pointless story before it even gets told, characters that you can't care for and don't remember (bar comedy robot and comedy blind man). Also . . . simply boring until the end, and you already know what happened. Even worse, it tacks straight onto the first film totally ruining the beginning. So the rebels were caught immediately? I thought it had been a daring mission across the galaxy and then . . uh oh, this ship shows up. No, it just happened all in one go. Pffft.
> I actually prefer the force awakens and that last jedi one, at least it has some sort of story.
> 
> Having said that, my daughter says it's her favorite, and Gareth the director is a really nice guy, I bet he was up against a LOT of corporate shit.



Nah, mate. You knew the end with the prequels. This was more Titanic - yeah, we know the rebels get the plans but how does it happen? A lot more gripping than Anakin griping about sand and all that. And if it tacks onto the ep 4, ok but hell's teeth - what a way. Vader in full effect. Worth the price of admission, alone.

I like TFA and TLJ, for sure but Rogue One seemed the most unpromising of all and then (IMHO) it delivered. And how!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Nah, mate. You knew the end with the prequels. This was more Titanic - yeah, we know the rebels get the plans but how does it happen? A lot more gripping than Anakin griping about sand and all that. And if it tacks onto the ep 4, ok but hell's teeth - what a way. Vader in full effect. Worth the price of admission, alone.
> 
> I like TFA and TLJ, for sure but Rogue One seemed the most unpromising of all and then (IMHO) it delivered. And how!



Comparing the prequels to anything makes anything sound good. That's like saying "what do you mean you don't like the dinner of raw radishes and I made!!! surely you prefer it over the baked poo pie you had yesterday"


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 10, 2018)

FINALLY available on torrent


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> FINALLY available on torrent


Pfft, I watched a decent streaming SD copy almost as soon as it was released at the cinema.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bollocks.
> Pointless story before it even gets told, characters that you can't care for and don't remember (bar comedy robot and comedy blind man). Also . . . simply boring until the end, and you already know what happened. Even worse, it tacks straight onto the first film totally ruining the beginning. So the rebels were caught immediately? I thought it had been a daring mission across the galaxy and then . . uh oh, this ship shows up. No, it just happened all in one go. Pffft.
> I actually prefer the force awakens and that last jedi one, at least it has some sort of story.
> 
> Having said that, my daughter says it's her favorite, and Gareth the director is a really nice guy, I bet he was up against a LOT of corporate shit.



I thought that the final 15 minutes of Rogue One managed to capture so much of what made the original Star Wars trilogy powerful - you cared for the characters. In terms of film making - especially with regard to the soundtrack - it really does work very well. The final section with Vader was the icing on the cake - hinting at Vader as fans had always imagined him to be - ruthless and utterly embodying evil.

For me, Rogue One belongs alongside the Original Trilogy.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I thought that the final 15 minutes of Rogue One managed to capture so much of what made the original Star Wars trilogy powerful - you cared for the characters. In terms of film making - especially with regard to the soundtrack - it really does work very well. The final section with Vader was the icing on the cake - hinting at Vader as fans had always imagined him to be - ruthless and utterly embodying evil.
> 
> For me, Rogue One belongs alongside the Original Trilogy.


Agreed. And I think it will be regarded as the best SW film since the original trilogy (discounting Ep IX, which of course doesn’t exist yet). I’d go as far as placing it third on the list of best SW films, above Return of the Jedi.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 10, 2018)

Just finished it. Wasn't as bad as some claim. 
Liked:
crystal critters
those pog creatures
Snorke

Disliked:
the usual heroes escaping while everything is exploding and breaking apart around them i.e. Finn and the can't remember her name actress after they killed Plasma.

Won't be watching again, but worth a viewing.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Disliked:
> the usual heroes escaping while everything is exploding and breaking apart around them i.e. Finn and the can't remember her name actress after they killed Plasma.


 What, like the climax of A New Hope, Return of the Jedi and The Force Awakens?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2018)

If this doesn't get you....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> If this doesn't get you....




The force is just plot magic now huh?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> The force is just plot magic now huh?



You'll need to clarify and explain Frank - not sure I understand your point here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> You'll need to clarify and explain Frank - not sure I understand your point here.



My point is that nowhere else in the Star Wars films is the force seen to manifest itself as (no pun intended) blind luck.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> My point is that nowhere else in the Star Wars films is the force seen to manifest itself as (no pun intended) blind luck.



I don't think the scene is about 'blind luck' in any way whatsoever.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I don't think the scene is about 'blind luck' in any way whatsoever.



It's a blind man being very lucky, how much more on the nose do you want to get?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2018)

theres a bit before that where he one shots a flying thing. Can't remember what, a baddie. Thats where, on rewatch, I realised that while he's not a jedi theres obvious force sensitivity of some kind. Nobody blind one shots a flying thing with a laser pistol.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's a blind man being very lucky, how much more on the nose do you want to get?



I don't know Pa, maybe you should ask Pickman's Model?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2018)

veldin said:


> That's against the law, right? How do you get away with it? :O


Google is your friend


----------



## cybershot (Mar 12, 2018)

Not as good at home and on a second watch, I don't think there will be much re-watch value to TLJ.

I actually fell asleep on the sofa towards the end.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2018)

Y


cybershot said:


> Not as good at home and on a second watch, I don't think there will be much re-watch value to TLJ.
> 
> I actually fell asleep on the sofa towards the end.


Yep it took me 2 sessions to watch again, I doubt there will be a third , it will be interesting to see how the home release sells , I have a (bad) feeling a lot of the older fans won't be getting it


----------



## kabbes (Mar 12, 2018)

For all the pluses and minuses of TLJ -- and it's easy to go back and forth on all of them -- the thing that most stays with me, actually, is the clear revelation that they're now making it up as they go along.  There is no pre-authored grand story arc.  There's just a film that leaves some threads dangling that the next writer can choose to either weave or snip.  This felt true during the film and an interview I subsequently saw with Rian Johnson confirmed it.

None of that is a problem, particularly, at the time of watching the film.  But it makes a big difference to how you view and remember the _story_.  The more it's all just a bunch of stuff that happens, the more it fades into the background morass of time-wasting.  Even a month or so after seeing it, I can't particularly remember it.

The stuff that stays with me in sharp relief are the stories that are cleverly constructed both bottom-up and top-down, with an urgent need to take you on its own particular journey.  There are films even of recent years that have this clear ownership of a story.  But TLJ had none of those things, sadly.

The other thing that stays with me was the oddness of the tone.  Humour is good, drama is good.  If you mix both in the same scene, it makes for a pastiche.  I don't know that it suits Star Wars films to be a pastiche of themselves.  For example, at the beginning of the film, when Luke just tosses the lightsaber, what was that?  It was done as if it was supposed to be funny, but it was such a shift of gears that I don't recall anybody laughing.  And if it was supposed to set up the dramatic setting of Luke's rejection of the Jedi -- which I think actually was the point -- why present it as something played for laughs?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2018)

kabbes said:


> The other thing that stays with me was the oddness of the tone.  Humour is good, drama is good.  If you mix both in the same scene, it makes for a pastiche.  I don't know that it suits Star Wars films to be a pastiche of themselves.  For example, at the beginning of the film, when Luke just tosses the lightsaber, what was that?  It was done as if it was supposed to be funny, but it was such a shift of gears that I don't recall anybody laughing.  And if it was supposed to set up the dramatic setting of Luke's rejection of the Jedi -- which I think actually was the point -- why present it as something played for laughs?



This is what i noticed after the second watch, every scene seems to be followed by ( or in a lot of cases, actually in the scene ) a comedy moment, a lot of it seemed forced and most of it unfunny. Yes the original trilogy had some humour , but it was well paced out well and didnt seem forced, it seems this new lot want to force it , and it does not work


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 12, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> This is what i noticed after the second watch, every scene seems to be followed by ( or in a lot of cases, actually in the scene ) a comedy moment, a lot of it seemed forced and most of it unfunny. Yes the original trilogy had some humour , but it was spaced out well and didnt seem forced, it seems this new lot want to force it , and it does not work



Tbf, it probably feels "forced" because we're adults now. We've become a lot more cynical in the 40 years since the first film...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2018)

na it just wasnt funny, and there was far too much of this not funny shit...

also on second watch I found far more plot holes that I didnt notice before ( and i noticed loads ) but im not going to go on about it on this thread as i dont want to shatter anyone's illusions.

Although il say this is a beautiful looking film, and this goes to prove ' a beautiful picture a good film does not make '


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 12, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> na it just wasnt funny, and there was far too much of this not funny shit...
> 
> also on second watch I found far more plot holes that I didnt notice before ( and i noticed loads ) but im not going to go on about it on this thread as i dont want to shatter anyone's illusions.
> 
> Although il say this is a beautiful looking film, and this goes to prove ' a beautiful picture a good film does not make '


 
Plot holes? In Star Wars?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2018)

I re-watched it now theres a bluray version out. Its ok, I really don't get the overwhelming haate about new force powers- its the force. I expect new force powers. Someones always talking about darth whatsisface from long long ago who could do xxx with the force. Or Jedi master z from igraan v1 who once did xxx with the force. Porgs so nakedly and cynically shoved in for toy value I really can't find it in me to complain. Really enjoyed the red sand under white sand effect, I don't know what weird fuckin geology produces that shit but its ver cinematic. Reys own trip to the Darkplace was eh...its no luke in a scary tree. Topless ren was good, strong look. He should get some sick sith tatts like Maul had for his torso then go around with no top on all the time.

oh, lightsabre impalement. Is this disney's new way of shying away from some of the more graphic effects of flying limbs and missing heads? Admittedly snokes falls into two bits, but only from a distance, theres no nasty wet sound and his guts don't slide out which I feel is a missed opportunity.

oh and any decent revolutionary would have shot poe dameron in the head. Cried about it later, privately, but there and then shot him, with regret. He's a mutineer and this is a rebellion. The damerons of the world get everybody killed.

if we are doing like for like, ESB vs TLJ. Well, TLJ is no empire, no empire at all. And somehow I'm OK with this. I have a bad feeling about th solo film tho, but thata might just be internet negging warping my mind


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2018)

The force powers didn't annoy me, the SJW stuff didn't annoy me, the strong females vs daft males didn't annoy me.....

The humour, the treatment of the characters from the original (I mean why keep alive the one person from the OT who in RL is actually dead?? )  , and the total disregard for the mystery boxes that jj left ( which I really enjoyed discussing ) really annoyed me


----------



## T & P (Mar 13, 2018)

Although obviously many orders of magnitude better than the prequels, I fear eps VII - IX will ultimately end up feeling like a 6-hour hit of Star Wars heroin for us junkies. At the end of the day we're already two thirds into the supposedly final trilogy of the saga, and the story has covered little, and answered fewer questions still, about the aftermath of the downfall of the Empire.

It might be that Disney plans to squeeze another few films to plug the gap between Eps VI and VII, but regardless of that many questions remain unanswered from the new trilogy, and entertaining as JJ Abrams' ep. IX is likely to be, I very much doubt it will provide all the answers.

As it stands I see Rogue One as the most pertinent SW film made since Return of the Jedi. Not sure if I'll see another that fits in better with the original trilogy as things stand.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> Although obviously many orders of magnitude better than the prequels, I fear eps VII - IX will ultimately end up feeling like a 6-hour hit of Star Wars heroin for us junkies. At the end of the day we're already two thirds into the supposedly final trilogy of the saga, and the story has covered little, and answered fewer questions still, about the aftermath of the downfall of the Empire.


One reviewer said that TLJ felt like the feature length set up for a series of Saturday morning cartoons, and this feels kind of right.  

First, the prequels dealt with some tedious court politics whilst a cartoon series actually dealt with the part we all actually wanted to know about, namely the clone wars.  Then another cartoon series dealt with the post-Clone Wars gap to episode IV.  No doubt a third cartoon series will actually show us the bit we are now wondering about, namely what you identify above.   Meanwhile, the films act as little more than punctuation.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 13, 2018)

I doubt it. This is going to run and run on the big screen because it’s a massive cash cow.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I doubt it. This is going to run and run on the big screen because it’s a massive cash cow.


What is it you doubt?


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> As it stands I see Rogue One as the most pertinent SW film made since Return of the Jedi. Not sure if I'll see another that fits in better with the original trilogy as things stand.



Yeah. loved how RO linked up beautifully with ANH.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 13, 2018)

kabbes said:


> What is it you doubt?



That it will be shifted to cartoons.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> That it will be shifted to cartoons.


It’s already happened.  Are you not aware of the five seasons of Star Wars: Clone Wars or four seasons of Star Wars: Rebels that do a lot of the heavy lifting of the storyline?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 13, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> (I mean why keep alive the one person from the OT who in RL is actually dead?? )



Yeah it was a total dick move for them to finish the mvie before Carrie Fisher died


----------



## cybershot (Mar 13, 2018)

kabbes said:


> It’s already happened.  Are you not aware of the five seasons of Star Wars: Clone Wars or four seasons of Star Wars: Rebels that do a lot of the heavy lifting of the storyline?



This was before cgi became really good and marvel proved you don’t need cartoon tie ins. I mean here’s no way they will carry on currnt ‘trilogy’ with cartoons. If you think it will just be a trilogy then you have no idea how Hollywood execs work. As long as these movies continue to break box office records they will carry on on the big screen for the foreseeable. Marvel and the constant spewing of superhero stories show that people are more than happy to spend money watching the same story over and over again.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I mean here’s no way they will carry on currnt ‘trilogy’ with cartoons. If you think it will just be a trilogy then you have no idea how Hollywood execs work. As long as these movies continue to break box office records they will carry on on the big screen for the foreseeable. Marvel and the constant spewing of superhero stories show that people are more than happy to spend money watching the same story over and over again.


No doubt there will be lots of future films.  But that doesn’t mean they won’t also serialise the story of the Empire’s downfall in cartoon form.

Those cartoons are big money spinners too, you know.  You think Disney turn their nose up at animation?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 13, 2018)

kabbes said:


> No doubt there will be lots of future films.  But that doesn’t mean they won’t also serialise the story of the Empire’s downfall in cartoon form.
> 
> Those cartoons are big money spinners too, you know.  You think Disney turn their nose up at animation?


I don’t think they will. It would get extremely complex if one of the actors/actresses decides they want out. There’s the whole voice/appearance rights they have to authorise etc. 

Back in the 80s bill Murray forced them to change the voice of Peter in the real ghostbusters cartoon because he didn’t like Peter sounding like Garfield. (Ironically he would go on to voice Garfield years later himself)


----------



## kabbes (Mar 13, 2018)

The cartoon series won't feature Rey, Ren and so on.  It will be based around another set of characters.

They've already done this exact thing twice in the last dozenish years and created 9 full seasons of material, so I don't know why you find it so hard to believe that they will do it again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 13, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah it was a total dick move for them to finish the mvie before Carrie Fisher died


they had a year to edit it  they should have let her die when the ship exploded, they could have cut out a lot of the poe shit and it would have trimmed the film down nicely


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 13, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Those cartoons are big money spinners too, you know.  You think Disney turn their nose up at animation?



Particularly the Star Wars cartoons which look like they're made on a budget of 45 quid per epsiode and that's with money left over for the tea kitty.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2018)

Watched it again on Sunday. I've changed my mind. Instead of thinking it was ok, I now think it is fucking terrible.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 13, 2018)

kabbes said:


> The cartoon series won't feature Rey, Ren and so on.  It will be based around another set of characters.
> 
> They've already done this exact thing twice in the last dozenish years and created 9 full seasons of material, so I don't know why you find it so hard to believe that they will do it again.



Tv has changed dramatically since clone wars and what not. I don’t think you’ll find 30+ Aged adults with no kids subscribing to the Disney channel or its streaming alternative just to watch a Star Wars cartoon. Those with any sense have already come to realisation these films are aimed at 7-13 year olds.

The fox acquisition however may be a big part of that reasoning in order to have a huge back catalogue of titles to appeal to that age group.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2018)

Rebels (whilst clearly aimed at a younger audience than us old farts) is actually quite good.

And 


Spoiler: nerdgasm...



Tom Baker's in it, yay


----------



## souljacker (Mar 13, 2018)

I finally watched it yesterday and thought it was pretty good. My main problems with it is that it's too long, Poe is a fucking massive bellend and the whole casino/arms dealers stuff was like listening to some drippy hippy twat drone on about 'the man'. Hey, this place is really nice! Look closer, some people and horses are being ABUSED! Scratch the surface man and you'll find some evil shit going on man! Let's ride our horses right through the middle and fuck them up! We are heroes! Fuck off. If Star Wars wants to get political then we need to talk about where the rebels get the money for these big fuck off ships from. Because I'm pretty sure some poor moisture farmer or cantina owner is getting exploited to generate the sort of money needed.

Leave the politics to Kevin Smith and the internet please. It's got no place here.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Tv has changed dramatically since clone wars and what not. I don’t think you’ll find 30+ Aged adults with no kids subscribing to the Disney channel or its streaming alternative just to watch a Star Wars cartoon. Those with any sense have already come to realisation these films are aimed at 7-13 year olds.
> 
> The fox acquisition however may be a big part of that reasoning in order to have a huge back catalogue of titles to appeal to that age group.


Star Wars Rebels has literally only just finished in the last month or so.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Star Wars Rebels has literally only just finished in the last month or so.



I completely agree with you.

Star Wars Rebels has increasingly come to greater importance as decisions changed in respect of what is (and is not) cannon. It catches a young audience with characters they can relate to and whom they will wish to know more about - leaving the possibility for future films to build upon and explore characters (Ezra, Ahsoka, and Thrawn) with an established fan base. It has also created a space for EU characters to be introduced (Thrawn) thereby appealing to the group of hardcore fans that continued to buy the books and other SW material in the 'lost years' between RotS and TFA. It has also introduced new perspectives on the way 'the Force' is understood, which increasingly appears to have predated TLJ - suggesting some thought might be at work in the future vision of the SW universe.

It has also established a growing platform calling for Dave Filoni to be given a live action film to direct, and some see him as the real successor to George Lucas and the best person to carry the stories forward whilst re-establishing some credibility within the harder edges of the dedicated SW fan
base.


----------

